# Is this bedding appropriate?



## kris_jprice (Jun 16, 2010)

I've been using it for the last year, and thought I should ask this board at some point. I think it's made out of coconut husk.

http://i68.photobucket.com/albums/i8/th ... AG0458.jpg


----------



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

Hello! 

Im not really sure about loose beddings because i've never used loose bedding before, I use a fleece liner (just a fleece blanket thats the size of the cage, its reusable and smells less) I like those. although im not sure if its safe, some loose bedding can get in the eyes and irritate them  Check the housing section to see more bedding choices 

I hope i helped


----------



## kris_jprice (Jun 16, 2010)

Thanks for the help. I use fleece liner, but I think he likes this stuff better because he can actually burrow.

Does anyone else have any advice on this type of bedding?


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2011)

kris_jprice said:


> Thanks for the help. I use fleece liner, but I think he likes this stuff better because he can actually burrow.
> 
> Does anyone else have any advice on this type of bedding?


Take old tissue boxes or other similar object and fill it full of fleece scraps to simulate their desire to burrow.

I used to love seeing my "Hedgie Shark" in her shavings, but gave it up due to the mites fear and potential to get stuck in places and cut eyes.

Unfortunately I can't give you any information on that bedding


----------



## CanadienHedgie (Feb 4, 2011)

I use coconut fiber in 1 section of my cage for a dig box. There is different types of the coconut bedding. There is the soft fiber, which I have. There is like shredded coconut husks, what that might be. And there is coconut husks. 

Just my thoughts:

The only 1 I'd recommend from those is the Coconut Fiber. It's soft and dirt like. The shredded coconut is poky and small. They could get stuck in private parts, or even poke an eye or nose. The coconut husks, which is chunks of coconut, isn't comfortable at all and it "sheds" little pieces. These could get stuck in a private part as well. 

Coconut is usually used for animals that need moisture/humidity, so I wouldn't use it in the whole cage. On bags it usually tells you to spray the coconut with water for moisture or humidity (I can't remember which). 

The best bedding to use is fleece liners. All it is, is a piece of fleece cut to fit the bottom of the cage. Its washable, so you don't have to keep buying it. If you really don't want to use them though, Aspen Shavings and Kiln-Dried Pine Shavings are safe, though they still have their cons.


----------



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

kris_jprice said:


> Thanks for the help. I use fleece liner, but I think he likes this stuff better because he can actually burrow.
> 
> Does anyone else have any advice on this type of bedding?


cut some fleece into strips and fill it in an igloo, or even a tissue box, they can burrow and its easy!


----------

